# Best budget laptop for OBS?



## maceycking (Apr 12, 2020)

Found out that my laptop is too weak to run OBS efficiently so I need recommendations for laptops that aren't super expensive that can run it well! I have a webcam that only runs with Windows so that's preferred! The laptop I have currently is the Lenovo IdeaPad 130s 14.0. It only has 1.1 GHz of processor speed.

Anyone got suggestions??

This is my current laptop




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## Paul van Dinther (Apr 16, 2020)

Fair question to ask and one I had been agonizing over about a year ago. The advice that I received proved to be good advice.
Get loads of ram. 16gig is in my machine. SSD drive of course and in my case I wanted loads of usb ports.
Below the specs. This laptop rarely breaks a sweat running OBS even with 4 or 5 video sources coming in at the same time comfortably below 25% CPU utilization.

I am no gamer though, so I don't know what your expectations are there. My ASUS Sonic Master cost me $1200 NZD almost a year ago, that would be about $800 USD. I am very happy with it. The only thing that is useless is the build in web-cam. Absolutely terrible.


----------

